# New Case, Any Suggestions?



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok so i managed to to mess up my new coolermaster Eite 310 beyond repair, my birthday is next saturday i i exspect to get 70 bucks and body know any good case for that amount?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 18, 2010)

ANTEC 300 , $60 shipped from the egg


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> ANTEC 300 , $60 shipped from the egg



im really looking for something with a side window and possibly cable management.


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

Go to Newegg, in the advanced search option select cases within your budget. Narrow it down to cases with case windows and make your selection.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 18, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> im really looking for something with a side window and possibly cable management.



ahhh... yeah out of my area. i ask for input on cases as well   I currently use this Lian Li PC-K58, but it is $90 with shipping.  good window, great construction, decent cable management.

still, i'm sure someone else can direct you to the perfect case  good luck...


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

id really like a acylic case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

You mean like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148012


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2010)

Nzxt Lexa S?


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811148012



yeah but i just want clear not blue, but thats is the one but i want a clear one if they make them.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Nzxt Lexa S?



yeah i like that case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Nzxt Lexa S?



That's a great choice. 

In fact, I might buy one of those for my next build.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

if i had the money id buy the bulldozer.


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> ANTEC 300 , $60 shipped from the egg



Haha, I was going to come in and say the same thing.  Too bad you're looking for one with the side window, because I love the 300 and with a little time to manage your cables, you'd be surprised how much you can actually manage them.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166033

If you want clear.  Seems to be well reviewed.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.xoxide.com/clearacatxca.html

Theres your clear acrylic case, only downside is its all 80mm fans... Kinda on the loud side.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

i was looking at this one i really like it alot. 

http://www.xoxide.com/xopacl2.html


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i was looking at this one i really like it alot.
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/xopacl2.html



You realize that's the same case with blue tint that's on newegg, right?

You may also want to take a look at this case at Newegg


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You realize that's the same case with blue tint that's on newegg, right?
> 
> You may also want to take a look at this case at Newegg



oh i didnt know that


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 18, 2010)

acrylic cases suck dont buy one.

in all honesty you can probably put your pc on a cardboard box for a little while and save enough money to buy a case thats actually good and not a POS like all the ones posted here.


awesome case, good price for the everlasting quality you get, just be patient.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112250

edit: also maybe search around for a deal on that one or a free shipping coupon


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> acrylic cases suck dont buy one.
> 
> in all honesty you can probably put your pc on a cardboard box for a little while and save enough money to buy a case thats actually good and not a POS like all the ones posted here.
> 
> ...



it was either an acrylic case or a case from the NZXT line up.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah and all acrylic cases from sunbeam or the ones posted here are bad, and NZXT in general is a pretty sub-par case manufacturer.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

i want to buy a water cooling kit but this case is way too small thats one of the resons i want to get a bigger better case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd honestly take a look at these... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811128029

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156241

If you can spend a bit more....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119208

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147145

Or if you can live without a side window.... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811128056

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

There's really tons of good cases out there inside your range, just do a bit of searching for them, that's all.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'd honestly take a look at these...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811128029
> 
> ...



i like the 1st, 2nd, and 4th ones alot


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

Issue with the ARK case is it's all 80mm mounts, it'd take some modding to use 120mms. 

The Raidmax comes with 5 120mm fans, it's a pretty good deal, and I bet you could mod a 6th 120mm on the case side were the window is funny shaped. 

The Rosewill case is a good one to get. It can have 4 120mms and the big 190mm on the side. Plus it looks good, and I'm willing to bet you could mod another 120mm into the 5.25 bays. Plus it's WC ready.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah the raidmax has everything i like, bottom mounted psu, black interior, and w/c ready.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Issue with the ARK case is it's all 80mm mounts, it'd take some modding to use 120mms.
> 
> The Raidmax comes with 5 120mm fans, it's a pretty good deal, and I bet you could mod a 6th 120mm on the case side were the window is funny shaped.
> 
> The Rosewill case is a good one to get. It can have 4 120mms and the big 190mm on the side. Plus it looks good, and I'm willing to bet you could mod another 120mm into the 5.25 bays. Plus it's WC ready.



what do you think about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811162056


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> what do you think about this one?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811162056



It's interesting, but I'd take the Rosewill case over it. More reviews. Plus it has a top mounted PSU that doesn't look very well supported.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

here is my case now

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad222/adcom32/HPIM1003.jpg


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> , oh and here is my case now
> 
> http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad222/adcom32/HPIM1003.jpg



What exactly is wrong with your current case? I can't tell with that picture.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What exactly is wrong with your current case? I can't tell with that picture.



where the red outline is is where my stepdad cut it and cut too much so i put black electrical tape over the hole to cover it.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2010)

zalman z7... $69.99


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/zalman_z7_plus_review/img/1.jpg



oh yeah thats a nice case.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2010)

if I had to build a bang/buck aircooled rig, that z7 would be on my shortlist.  it def has issues... but it can fit massive gfx and massive aircoolers


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> if I had to build a bang/buck aircooled rig, that z7 would be on my shortlist.  it def has issues... but it can fit massive gfx and massive aircoolers



what issues does it have?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

I tell ya I'm using a 922 right now and I LOVE it. The difference is 20 bucks but the case is worth more IMO. Check mine out for cable management....

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2432.html


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I tell ya I'm using a 922 right now and I LOVE it. The difference is 20 bucks but the case is worth more IMO.



if i had 20 extra i would but my budget is limited to 70 bucks


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> what issues does it have?



no black interior and no window version (yet), also no special cable management tricks... not really issues, but enough for some people to not buy it.

The outside looks are killer IMO... combine that with some LED fans or CCFL's and you have a killer looking rig... 

it also comes with built in fan control... lets you use a wider variety of fans, and lets you run them as fast/slow as you like.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 19, 2010)

SAVE your money and dont buy a shitty case! how many more times do I have to say it? - none of these cases are good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

A CM 690 is just barely outside your price range, take a look at one. 

SniiPE DoGG, not everyone has to own a Lian-Li, there's plenty of decent cases posted in this thread, so cool your jets.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> SAVE your money and dont buy a shitty case! how many more times do I have to say it? - none of these cases are good.



im most likely going to trade my 9600GSO for a 5770.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> SAVE your money and dont buy a shitty case! how many more times do I have to say it? - none of these cases are good.



How is the HAF 922 not good? As far as I know it's an excellently solid case with some good features. That Zalman also looks nice. Not everyone wants to spend over $100 on a case, I know I wish I didn't. You don't get any kind of performance increase from a case, but you can with the money you save by getting a "budget" one. That said, I know having a quality case does make things a whole lot easier. Hopefully he'll be able to find quality within his budget if he does decide to get a new one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah the HAF 922 cools as well as most top tier cases on the market. Its worth far more than the 99 bucks they ask for it.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

yea i doubt i will ever spend over $100 for a case.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> yea i doubt i will ever spend over $100 for a case.



Well I know 70 is your budget but man I am telling you. Look at the 922. You might even be able to find one used.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I know 70 is your budget but man I am telling you. Look at the 922. You might even be able to find one used.



yeah if i come across 20 more buck i will but like i said im only getting 70 bucks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

HERE IS ONE!!!

this is not to much over your price range! 

its a HAF 922 for 79$ free shipping

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=433


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HERE IS ONE!!!
> 
> this is not to much over your price range!
> 
> ...



Now you have no excuse!


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now you have no excuse!



if i can come up with 10 buck i will because i love that case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> if i can come up with 10 buck i will because i love that case.



its better to spend an extra 10$ on a well built case than spend less on crap


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> if i can come up with 10 buck i will because i love that case.



I like the Zalman's looks way more than the HAF 922... but if you're talking straight performance & features, the HAF 922 will kick the **** out of it.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How is the HAF 922 not good? As far as I know it's an excellently solid case with some good features. That Zalman also looks nice. Not everyone wants to spend over $100 on a case, I know I wish I didn't. You don't get any kind of performance increase from a case, but you can with the money you save by getting a "budget" one. That said, I know having a quality case does make things a whole lot easier. Hopefully he'll be able to find quality within his budget if he does decide to get a new one.



Never said the 922 was bad, sorry if that wasnt clear. I meant all the cases that were suggested within the price point the OP gave. you can NOT get a case worth buying for under $70 except for the CM590 (which the op has rejected due to lack of window).

that said I have nothing against the 922, its just that the $100 made it not fall into my classification of "all these cases" 

at 79.99 OP should definitely buy it


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2010)

It's the love of my life case wise


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HERE IS ONE!!!
> 
> this is not to much over your price range!
> 
> ...



hey I realy like this one!! If i didnt buy this antec 600 i would of bought this for sure. nice find brandon
here is a pic of my antec 600, its actually a great case and cools realy good


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> hey I realy like this one!! If i didnt buy this antec 600 i would of bought this for sure. nice find brandon
> here is a pic of my antec 600, its actually a great case and cools realy good



i really like that one alot.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 19, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i really like that one alot.



yes the antec600 has everything i was looking for esspecially the cpu cutout, has 4-120mm fans as well a top mounted 200mm fan,cable managment, kewl look (or so i think) hot swap, side window, and i got it for $80.00 shipped to me in canada


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 20, 2010)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1186185

This guy has a CM690 II for $70 shipped.  I know it doesn't have a window, but ask anyone that owns this case if they have any problems with it.  I have heard nothing but good feedback on both the original CM690 and the CM690 II.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a good deal. 

Oh, and this guy here at TPU has a NZXT Tempest for sale. I would grab it up if I had the cash. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115555


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think im just going to get a 5770 or a 5750.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

adcom32 said:


> i think im just going to get a 5770 or a 5750.



Good idea.


----------

